# Shipping Agent 1830-48



## Asher64 (Sep 12, 2012)

One of my ancestors John A Sharman from Norfolk appears to have been a shipping agent of some kind, chartering ships between Norfolk or London and Quebec. We currently have records linking him to 8 out going trips but no returning ones.
March 1830 - The John Danford (London to Quebec)
May 1831 - Sylvan (Yarmouth - Prince Edward Island and Montreal)
1832 & April 1833 - Venus (Yarmouth to Quebec)
May 1843 - Albion (London to Quebec)
1849 Douglas (London to Quebec and Montreal) 3rd trip on this ship

One at least two of these trips the information claims that John is taking his family across to Quebec to settle. The poster for the last known trip gives his address as 22 King St, Kingsland Road, London.

One of the reports states "Mr J. A. Sherman. has travelled through the greater part of the Canadas and also the United States and therefore will be able to furnish Emigrants with any particulars they may require respecting their countries."

Can anyone suggest where I may find more info about John and this role he appears to have?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I would have initially suggested this government site but records prior to 1854 don't appear to be there......are there some lead ideas though??

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/department/atip/factsheet.asp

geoff


----------



## Asher64 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Geoff I will look into that.

According to his two marriage records and a history of Argenteuil, Quebec where he finally lived and died in 1875, John was a tailor, but he travelled to Canada several times over a period of time. In 1838 three of his four young children died in Shodack, Albany, NY within a one month period, and the history of Argenteuil states that he moved to Canada because of his views regarding the Canadian Rebellion which were not appreciated by the Americans.

Advertisements for the voyages of 1833 and 1843 both state that he was going out to with his family to settle in Quebec which suggests that he did not settle in 1833 (and later moved to Albany, NY). Interstingly we have not found details for a journey to or from NY.

The 1833 advert also states 
"IMPORTANT TO EMIGRANTS
The fast sailing ship VENUS 450 tons Burthen now lying at the South Quay, Yarmouth, Henry SIMMONS commander. To sail for Quebec direct positively on the fourth of April 1833. This vessel is now fitting up with superior accommodation for Cabin and Steerage Passengers and carries an experienced surgeon. She will afford a most eligible opportunity to Families and others going to Canada as she is again chartered to Mr J. A. SHARMAN who is just returned from that country in which he has travelled upwards of 3000 miles and is now going out with his family to settle; he can give requisite information relative to settling on land or otherwise and can procure for every family going out with him a free gift of 100 acres of good land on their arrival in Quebec in the healthiest and most profitable part of Canada where he and his friends are about to settle."


Just a thought but would it be worth me putting the little information I have about the ships John chartered/travelled on (without the family information) somewhere else on this site in case others are interested in the ships them selves and who the captain was on the dates I have? 

Anne


----------

